# Report



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lots of new names down here now. For all the older members you know I have had some medical problems that the VA couldn't find. Well my daughter came up with a diagnosis. She told me to have them run a certain test on me. Well it came back positive. For 5 years they have been trying to find out what is wrong with me. I have Bronchiactisis lung damage from what they call MAC disease short for (Mychobacteria). Its like TB but I can't give it to anyone else. They have put me on a strong antibiotic for 9 to 12 months. If I miss one pill I have to start all over for another 9 to 12 months. I am also taking B-12 shots for 5 days straight then weekly. I am feeling better.

Going on vacation for 8 days tomorrow so will see how good I do.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby, Glad to hear they finally got a diagnosis so you can make some progress and glad you're feeling better. Enjoy your vacation and get healthy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well glad to hear they got you straight. Pack your meds so it's one less thing to worry about on vacation.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

BTW - I thought you were always on vacation.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Danged good news, Bobby. Now they can get you back up to speed again...


(and to think...all this time I thought you wuz just old and mean.)...:rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's great news Bobby!! Glad to hear they finally know the score with a treatment regime going. How can one say enjoy your vacation when you're always on vacation? lol
Hope you continue to feel better and can get to some time in the shop.

As for the below quote.........



Tortuga said:


> (and to think...all this time I thought you wuz just old and mean.)...:rotfl:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report, Bobby. Hope you are on the waay to feeling a lot better.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds wonderful Bobby. Happy you are doing better. This place has been quite for a long time without you here. I know you've had a rough time for too long. Glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good News for sure....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news my friend!!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

That's great news Bobby.


----------

